# Meguiar's G17804 Keep Clear Headlight Coating



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

is the Meguiar's G17804 Keep Clear Headlight Coating, 4 oz the best there is is headlight coatings? except using a film of course


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

guess not then, is the Optician's-seal best then? quite pricey though from what I've seen


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Headlight coating..... what will the marketers dream of next!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The coating is a UV protector for when you polish/sand your headlights. As you remove the manufacturer UV protection when you polish.

There are others; Sonax is the one that I use.

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-profiline-headlight-protection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't sealants protect from UV, or at least some do


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

VenomUK said:


> Don't sealants protect from UV, or at least some do


That's what I thought, but need something really long lasting, or permanent if possible, but that looks like you'd need to lacquer them then


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm also interested in this - have tried 303 and Gyeon Trim but both fail and the tops of the lights start to yellow within a couple of weeks. Admittedly, we have very strong UV radiation here but hopefully, something will work!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Nothing is permanent, but I’ve used the Sonax one and it’s lasted over a year (still working)

I actually have a bottle of the Meguiars but haven’t run out of the Sonax yet. 

Permanent is difficult, as the coating will wear down over mileage; less miles, will last longer. Megs sell this coating as they used to only sell it in the kit (with a foam pad or drill attachment), they just had people wanting to buy the sealant on its own. 

These coatings have way more UV protection than any paint sealant. So will resist yellowing for longer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

might be worth giving the Sonar a try then, but it recommends using SONAX - PROFILINE HEADLIGHT POLISH before applying that stuff, how's this polish different to using, say, menz polishes?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> might be worth giving the Sonar a try then, but it recommends using SONAX - PROFILINE HEADLIGHT POLISH before applying that stuff, how's this polish different to using, say, menz polishes?


Don't need it; I use Menzerna polish all the time. If you do a lot of headlights/taillights then their plastic polish is useful as it's nice to have a dedicated product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok, was just struggling to see how their dedicated polish would be different to normal polishes


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

My best guess why they recommend their own polish is they know there is not going to be much of an issue in following up with the coating as they obviously know what is in their polishes. 

Using other brands would add an extra layer of things which could go wrong.

An alternative might be the approach Optimum take in which the polish also contains a catalyst which helps the coating.


----------

